# 2011 Audi A5 2.0T Oil Change Question



## DaveM83 (Sep 14, 2016)

Recently picked up a 2011 A5. Not sure when the last oil change was, so I'm going to have one done this week. I'm wondering if I'm okay taking it to a place like Monro, Jiffy Lube etc or if I should take it to my local Audi dealer. I'm just not sure if I can trust a non dealer chain type place to use the correct oil.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

find yourself an independent VW/Audi specialist.


----------



## htr (Dec 22, 2014)

Do not take your audi to any quick lube place. They more than likely do not have the correct oil for your car. Which is prolly full synthetic 5w40 that meets or exceeds 502 spec. This oil type is getting more and more available from your every day auto parts stores. Even my local Wal-Mart and Meijer's have a few different 502 spec oils.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

Just because it is full synthetic oil doesn't mean it is ok to be used in your Audi, make sure you use an oil that meets the VW 502 specification which is very important for your turbo engine.


----------



## draper (Oct 22, 2016)

DaveM83 said:


> Recently picked up a 2011 A5. Not sure when the last oil change was, so I'm going to have one done this week. I'm wondering if I'm okay taking it to a place like Monro, Jiffy Lube etc or if I should take it to my local Audi dealer. I'm just not sure if I can trust a non dealer chain type place to use the correct oil.





BsickPassat said:


> *find yourself an independent VW/Audi specialist.*


... and use a quality VW502.00, VW503.01 or VW504.00 engine oil spec. :thumbup:


----------

